# Echos während "der Fahrt"? Hilfe!



## angelmatz (5. September 2011)

Hallo liebe Echolotcracks!

Habe da mal eine Frage......

Ich nutze ein Lowrance LMS 522. Das Gerät funktioniert einwandfrei, allerdings verstehe ich nicht so ganz, warum ich während "der Fahrt" zwar die Bodenstruktur gut sehe, aber absolut keine Fischechos sehe.

Handelt es sich um eine Einstellungssache/ - Fehler?

Ich fahre mit meinem Boot nicht sehr schnell. Maximal 
10 km/h. Eigentlich hätte ich gedacht, dass man bei solch einer Geschwindigkeit auch Fischechos erkennen kann.
Liege ich da so falsch?

Vor zwei Tagen bin ich mit einem Angelkollegen mit seinem Boot gefahren. Auch er hatte das LMS 522. Auch bei ihm war während der gesamten Fahrt nichts von Fischechos zu sehen.

Kann mir jemand erklären ,ob das so richtig ist? Kann man nicht auch während der Fahrt Fischechos empfangen?
Würde mich sehr über Eure Hilfe freuen......#6

Lieben Gruß

Matze


----------



## erT (6. September 2011)

*AW: Echos während "der Fahrt"? Hilfe!*

Meins zeigt bei schnellerer Fahrt auch keine verlässlichen Details mehr an. Die grobe Tiefe ist noch drin, das wars.
Hat mich bisher nie gekümmert. Weiß auch nicht ob es normal ist. Ich nehme an es liegt bei kleineren Geschwindigkeiten an den stärkeren Verwirbelungen am Heck des Bootes.
Bei Geschwindigkeiten jenseits der 3 m/s und entsprechenden Wassertiefen von mehr als 2,3 Metern wundert es mich aber nicht, wenn das Signal schlichtweg nicht mehr ankommt, weil man das Echo einfach 'überholt'.
Evtl. kann da ja eine Ausrichtungsoptimierung noch was rausholen, wenn man den Geber etwas nach vorn neigt.
Müsstest du mal mit deinen genauen Werten nachrechnen.


----------



## angelmatz (6. September 2011)

*AW: Echos während "der Fahrt"? Hilfe!*

Erstmal Dank für Deine Antwort.

Tja, so richtig kannst leider auch Du nicht meine Frage beantworten......

Irgndwie muß es doch möglich sein, dass man auch bei schnellerer Fahrt Fischechos erkennt.
Gerade bei größeren Gewässern ist es doch wichtig, dass man nicht in "fischlosen" Bereichen fischt.

Wie machen es denn die Kollegen auf dem Meer?

Fahren diese immer nur ganz gezielt Wracks und bestimmte Bodenstrukturen an? Oder finden sie auch während der Fahrt Fischschwärme?

Bin gespannt auf weitere Antworten......

Gruß, Matze


----------



## FehmarnAngler (6. September 2011)

*AW: Echos während "der Fahrt"? Hilfe!*



> Wie machen es denn die Kollegen auf dem Meer?



Eigentlich auch nicht anders als viele im Süßwasser :q

Ich würde niemals !!! nur nach Fischechos fahren, denn ich habe es schon oft genug erlebt das man keinen Fisch aufn Echo gesehen hat, aber trotzdem einen nach den anderen fängt. Ein Echolot würde ich dafür ausnutzen interessante Bodenstruckturen zu finden, an denen Fische sein könnten.
Natürlich wäre es dumm wenn man einfach über einen eventuellen Schwarm rüberfährt den man sieht (bzw. vielversprechende "Fisch"-Echos), trotzdem sollte man eher schauen wo welche sein könnten. 

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## erT (6. September 2011)

*AW: Echos während "der Fahrt"? Hilfe!*

Ich vertiefe meine Theorie einfach mal:
Ein Echolotgeber sendet ein Schallsignal Richtung Meeresgrund.
Im Idealfall passiert das möglichst senkrecht. Das Signal wird aber immer etwas Kegelförmig ausgesendet und aus reflektiert, wodurch natürlich eine Streuung existiert. 
Die Kunst eines guten Echolots besteht daher meiner Meinung nach darin, die empfangenen Signale zu filtern und zu deuten. Bspw. im Stand kann das noch recht einfach und auch genau erfolgen. 
Um unterschiedliche Boden, oder Objektbeschaffenheiten zu erkennen müssen die Signale zusätzlich gedeutet werden. Um einen Fisch zu erkennen muss also ein bestimmtes Muster zu erkennen sein, welches sich genau aus Dichte und Form der Oberfläche zusammensetzt. Nur so kann das Gerät sagen, ob es sich unter mir um ein Fisch, oder nur um Pflanzen, Müll, oder Steine handelt (nicht umsonst gibt es im Kraut viel häufiger Fehlinterpretationen als über offenem Wasser).
Sobald ich mich also auf dem Wasser bewege versetze ich ja den Empfänger um ein Stück, nachdem ich das Signal gesendet habe. Würde ich nun ausschließlich Signale senkrecht nach unten abgeben und würden diese genauso reflektiert, könnte ich bei einem kleinen, punktförmigen Empfänger kein Signal mehr wahrnehmen.
Nun darf man sich das Signal zwar nicht als Schall in Form eines Laserstrahls vorstellen, aber je schneller du fährst, desto schwieriger wird es eben die Signale zu filtern und zu deuten. Und irgendwann geht es dann vllt garnicht mehr, besonders bei der schwierigen Aufgabe Fische zu erkennen.
Es gibt also im Zusammenspiel mit Fahrgeschwindigkeit und Wassertiefe ganz einfach irgendwo eine physikalische Grenze, weil es dir nicht hilft die Signale wahllos durchs Wasser zu schicken.
Wo genau diese liegt bedarf es vllt eines präziseren Wissens über die Echolote, aber solange mich da niemand konkret verbessert nehme ich es einfach so hin, dass ich exakte Aussagen nur bei langsamer Fahrt erhalten kann.


----------



## Loup de mer (6. September 2011)

*AW: Echos während "der Fahrt"? Hilfe!*

Wenn man erwartet, vom fahrenden Boot aus Fischsicheln zu sehen, kann man genausogut mit dem Auto durch den Wald fahren und erwarten, bei 40 km/h die Pilze am Wegesrand zu finden.
Es ist alles nur ein Problem der Abtastrate, also der Häufigkeit der Aussendung der Echolotimpulse.
Um eine ordentliche klassische Fischsichel auf dem Bildschirm abbilden zu können, muss der Fisch mindestens geschätzte 20-mal vom Sendestrahl getroffen werden.
Wenn man nun mit >10 km/h über den Fisch fährt, wird dieser vllt. 2..3-mal vom Sonar erfasst und liefert als Echo höchsten einen Einzelpunkt auf dem Bildschirm.
Also alles normale Physik!
Nochmal zur Schallgeschwindigkeit: diese beträgt im Wasser um die 1000 m/s und spielt bei dieser Frage keine Rolle.


----------



## angelmatz (6. September 2011)

*AW: Echos während "der Fahrt"? Hilfe!*

Bedanke mich herzlich für die Antworten!!!!!!

Hmmmm, eigentlich ganz logisch......

Was also bedeutet, dass Ihr Echolotfreaks "schnell" nach interessanten Bodenstrukturen (Kanten etc.) sucht und bei Erfolg dann langsam nach Fischen schaut, richtig?

Leuchtet irgendwie ein...........

Trotzdem wär es nett, wenn man in voller Fahrt ein Gewässer absuchen könnte....... (grins).

Guß, Matze


----------



## erT (6. September 2011)

*AW: Echos während "der Fahrt"? Hilfe!*



Loup de mer schrieb:


> Wenn man erwartet, vom fahrenden Boot aus Fischsicheln zu sehen, kann man genausogut mit dem Auto durch den Wald fahren und erwarten, bei 40 km/h die Pilze am Wegesrand zu finden.
> Es ist alles nur ein Problem der Abtastrate, also der Häufigkeit der Aussendung der Echolotimpulse.
> Um eine ordentliche klassische Fischsichel auf dem Bildschirm abbilden zu können, muss der Fisch mindestens geschätzte 20-mal vom Sendestrahl getroffen werden.
> Wenn man nun mit >10 km/h über den Fisch fährt, wird dieser vllt. 2..3-mal vom Sonar erfasst und liefert als Echo höchsten einen Einzelpunkt auf dem Bildschirm.
> ...



Das Beispiel gefällt mir! 

Ich bin bei der Schallgeschwindigkeit sogar von 1500m/s ausgegangen. Wieso meinst du spielt sie dabei keine Rolle? (Ich hab dabei jetzt eher die Meeresfischerei im Hinterkopf, als den Tümpel beim Nachbarn)


----------



## Loup de mer (7. September 2011)

*AW: Echos während "der Fahrt"? Hilfe!*



angelmatz schrieb:


> Was also bedeutet, dass Ihr Echolotfreaks "schnell" nach interessanten Bodenstrukturen (Kanten etc.) sucht und bei Erfolg dann langsam nach Fischen schaut, richtig?


richtich



erT schrieb:


> Ich bin bei der Schallgeschwindigkeit sogar von 1500m/s ausgegangen. Wieso meinst du spielt sie dabei keine Rolle? (Ich hab dabei jetzt eher die Meeresfischerei im Hinterkopf, als den Tümpel beim Nachbarn)


Du hast Recht: ca. 1480 m/s
Beispiel Meeresangeln:
Lottiefe: 100m
Laufzeit (Lot > Meeresgrund > Lot): 0,135 s
Bootsgeschwindigkeit z.B. 3 m/s (10,8 km/h)
>> während 0,135 s mit 3 m/s zurückgelegter Weg: *0,405m*

Ich ziehe daraus das Fazit, das bei einem Sendekegel des Gebers von z.B 30° ein Versatz von 40cm keinen nennenswerten Einfluss auf den Empfang des Bodenechos hat (gerade wenn man dazu noch das Rollen und Stampfen des Bootes bedenkt)


----------



## erT (8. September 2011)

*AW: Echos während "der Fahrt"? Hilfe!*

Naja stimmt schon, der 'Versatz' des Echos vergrößert sich ja auch bei steigender Tiefe. Sind ja bei deinem Bsp. am Grund schon bis über 25m. Das hab ich etwas außer acht gelassen.


----------



## volkerm (8. September 2011)

*AW: Echos während "der Fahrt"? Hilfe!*

Fische mit dem Echo suchen, mag gut für die Psyche sein, wenn es dauernd piepst.
Wie schon geschrieben, nutze das Ding, um Strukturen zu finden; da ist Fisch.


----------



## mathei (8. September 2011)

*AW: Echos während "der Fahrt"? Hilfe!*

alter falter, soviel physik. also ich habe ein eagel guide 450. also kein schlechtes. aber die anzeigen sind schon verrückt. bei vollgas übers wasser 50 kmh geht natürlich nix. erwarte ich auch nicht.normal geschwindigkeit 12 kmh. anzeige super. ausser bei ca 8 meter wassertiefe. da muss die verwirbelung so komisch sein, das die anzeige voll fisch ist. sowie man auskuppelt und anhält ist die anzeige leer. ich glaube die geräte sind an ihre grenzen gestoßen.


----------

